# Bizarre request for picking up the kids



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I am leaving next week to see my kids for a week as part of my wife's "extended" summer visitation. My EX wife sent me an email offering pickup places to pickup the kids, such as the airport, the mall, or a nearby park. Despite the fact I have her current home address, she has suggested places other than her home. Why would someone do that? Has anyone here ever experienced something like this and know why? If I ask her I know I probably won't get an honest answer so I'll probably never know. I guess as long as my kids don't think anything of it, who cares?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Honestly, I think drop-offs in neutral places are pretty common. You see it at McDonald's all the time.

As much as I loathe your wife, I don't think this particular request is weird.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

lamaga said:


> Honestly, I think drop-offs in neutral places are pretty common. You see it at McDonald's all the time.
> As much as I loathe your wife, I don't think this particular request is weird.


Could be as innocent as convenience (hard address to find), or fear of you (real or imagined), or she doesn't was you to see the rat hole she lives in and the scum that's there, so she made this request. Without grilling her, your daughter will tell you when she feels safe because you are alone (daughter is older - right)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think it's weird, but, have you seen her home yet?

As the father, you deserve to see where your kids are sleeping. I know with my ex, when he'd move, I'd want to go check out the new place. It's my right as a parent to see where my kids are staying.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't realize it was pretty common. My gut was telling me paranoia or fear that I would confront her BF and tell him what a lying cheat she was ( I wouldn't do that. He'll find out for himself).
And you're right about my daughter golfergirl. I'm sure if there's something she needs to say, she'll tell me. Oh, and she's 11 yrs old by the way.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Houstondad said:


> I didn't realize it was pretty common. My gut was telling me paranoia or fear that I would confront her BF and tell him what a lying cheat she was ( I wouldn't do that. He'll find out for himself).
> And you're right about my daughter golfergirl. I'm sure if there's something she needs to say, she'll tell me. Oh, and she's 11 yrs old by the way.


You do have a right to see where your kids are staying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

